# Skyscraper Paper Models



## elcid1911 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi. I have recently created a website with some paper models. Still uploading more
If you want to have a look go to:
www.skypaper.page.tl


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey cool site! post em in the scale models forum 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=348


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's one of my favourite scraper, BoC


----------



## elcid1911 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love that one too! Bank of China tower.


----------



## elcid1911 (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be uploading newer and better models soon, with better textures and proper sizes.


----------

